# SUSE Linux + Firewall,DSL und Win-Rechner



## Act of Fate (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits Kenntnisse, aber habe eine Problemstellung für die Schule bekommen und zwar möchte ich einen PC mit SUSE drauf, der mit dem I-Net verbunden ist (über DSL) und an dem Rechner eine Firewall (was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen), jetzt sollen ein paar Win-Rechner (10 St.) damit verbunden werden. Ist das ohne Probleme möglich? Ein reines Win-Netzwerk steht bereits.
Was muss ich beachten?

Hauptaufgabe ist es so sicher wie möglich zu gestalten, deswegen die Firewall/Linux und dann Win PC's, die nochmal einzeln eine SoftwareFirewall haben sollen (Norton etc.)

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Mühen.

MFG

Act of Fate


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Oktober 2003)

2 Deutsche Schritt für Schritt anleitungen
http://hilfe.exception.at/linux-router-howto.html

http://www.excluded.org/papers/Router.html

Ganz wärmstens zu empfehlen:
http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/


----------



## Act of Fate (22. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank, ich werde mir die Anleitungen mal reinziehen! Über noch mehr Anstösse würde ich mich auch freuen!


----------



## Act of Fate (22. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, die Firewall, gibt es da auch noch nen guten Tipppppp?


----------

